# Some P99/P99c Holsters compared



## Funyet

I thought I'd post some pictures of some holsters for the P99c. Still not sure which I like best.









Fist #1A holster with body protector.









Fist #1A holster Kydex version, with body protector.









The Kydex holster also fits the P99!









This is the Comp-Tac Pro Undercover for the P99.









The P99c fits the Comp-Tac Pro Undercover just fine and has just a bit of extra room at the end.

Quick impressions:
The #1A in Kydex is super thin and adds very little width to the gun. The gun fits into the holster with a nice secure "click" at the trigger guard. The #1A in leather is made very well. Very tight fit that will have to be broken in a bit. The leather hugs the gun and does not add the degree of bulk I expected from a leather holster. The body protector costs extra but is worth the $8.00 since it keeps the slide away from the body. The Comp-Tac is a bit thicker than the Fist and rides a bit higher on the belt line. I received the Fist holsters exactly 3 weeks after placing my order. Comp-Tac took about 2 weeks. Both companies have been great to deal with.

Sorry for the long post. Hopefully these comparisons will be helpful.

FunYet


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice holsters :smt023

This is what I use typically...










A Bianchi 7L

A Matrix Holster from Galco. It's actually for a USPc... It works for the P99, but not quite as well.










And here is a Maximo special (he is a member here)


----------



## uncut

Wow... that Fist leather looks nice.... I am impressed
I don't care for the looks of that Kydex though... the stitching on Kydex doesn't make sense to me at all....
Comp-tac has always had good stuff..thanks for sharing those nice pics


----------



## Ron

Funyet said:


> I thought I'd post some pictures of some holsters for the P99c. Still not sure which I like best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fist #1A holster with body protector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fist #1A holster Kydex version, with body protector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kydex holster also fits the P99!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Comp-Tac Pro Undercover for the P99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The P99c fits the Comp-Tac Pro Undercover just fine and has just a bit of extra room at the end.
> 
> Quick impressions:
> The #1A in Kydex is super thin and adds very little width to the gun. The gun fits into the holster with a nice secure "click" at the trigger guard. The #1A in leather is made very well. Very tight fit that will have to be broken in a bit. The leather hugs the gun and does not add the degree of bulk I expected from a leather holster. The body protector costs extra but is worth the $8.00 since it keeps the slide away from the body. The Comp-Tac is a bit thicker than the Fist and rides a bit higher on the belt line. I received the Fist holsters exactly 3 weeks after placing my order. Comp-Tac took about 2 weeks. Both companies have been great to deal with.
> 
> Sorry for the long post. Hopefully these comparisons will be helpful.
> 
> FunYet


Are the Fist holsters tuckable?

Ron


----------



## Spenser

That Maximo looks really nice. Great craftsmanship.


----------



## Funyet

*>Are the Fist holsters tuckable?*

They make a tuckable but the Pro Undercover in the picture is not tuckable. Their web site is www.comp-tac.com.


----------



## Funyet

I think I'm already finding the forward cant of the Fist unnessary and for my body a bit uncomfortable. The gun has such a small footprint I think a straight drop might be a better bet. This is no comment on the quality of the holster, just how I fit it.

What cant/angle do most of you have on your holsters?


----------



## uncut

I have a straight drop P99c holster from Walther that I bought at Earls and it sure feels right.....I do not like forwward cant on IWB holsters....


----------



## Luther

Did you buy the fist from here? FIST, INC.

Thanks


----------

